# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Just got my blood work done

## leather daddy

Its free here in australia. I walked in told the doctor i wanted my blood work done he asked me what for and stated i look healthy and stuff. I told him im having low libido. he goes so ur feeling tired im like yeh he goes alright what specifically did u want checked i say main one being testosterone . He then asked me do i use steroid to build muscle when i took my jacket off lol. This is my first cycle so clearly not. I said no i dont then i asked him do u get many ppl coming in to do this stuff pre cycle. He goes most people do it discretly. He checked my testosterone, estrogen, cholestorol, white and red blood cell count and blood sugar level. And some others. Im pretty sure anything else woulda cost. But good thing being in australia it was free.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vettester

Sounds like you got a fair dinkum on that! Post up the results when you get em, and we can review it in detail.

----------


## leather daddy

yeh sweet man will do

----------


## rombus.

> Its free here in australia. I walked in told the doctor i wanted my blood work done he asked me what for and stated i look healthy and stuff. I told him im having low libido. he goes so ur feeling tired im like yeh he goes alright what specifically did u want checked i say main one being testosterone . He then asked me do i use steroid to build muscle when i took my jacket off lol. This is my first cycle so clearly not. I said no i dont then i asked him do u get many ppl coming in to do this stuff pre cycle. He goes most people do it discretly. He checked my testosterone, estrogen, cholestorol, white and red blood cell count and blood sugar level. And some others. Im pretty sure anything else woulda cost. But good thing being in australia it was free.


 nice

----------

